# Kinu M47 Brew Burr



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Available for pre order:

https://kinugrinders.com/index.php?page=m_home_page.public.show_product&Id_Product=32

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------

